

Infographic examples, ca. 1920s - jschuur
http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2011/december/painting-by-numbers

======
kia
Just to add some more. Some examples of Soviet era infographics (in Russian):

<http://community.gidlipetsk.ru/blog/view/6786>

------
rradu
I went to the London Transport Museum that chronicles the history of the
city's mass transit system. It's chock-full of these types of posters from
Transport for London, and also delves deeply into the design strategies
throughout the different eras. It's worth a visit if you're ever in the area.

------
nonsequ
I particularly enjoyed the last infographic on temperature because it makes me
appreciate air conditioning all the more. It says music halls reached 150
degrees and theaters 125 degrees. Can you imagine listening to a concert in
that kind of heat?

~~~
themenace
150 degrees Fahrenheit (65 C) would exceed the highest surface temperature
ever recorded on Earth -- by a wide margin. I can't find a good reference at
the moment, but I think 150F would be immediately fatal.

I think the infographic is humorously saying that you can find whatever level
of excitement you want by taking the underground. Fishing is a boring 5
degrees, football gets you to body temperature, and music halls are a
scorching 150.

~~~
adambyrtek
Definitely not fatal. According to Wikipedia[1], the temperature in a sauna is
"typically between 70 °C (158 °F) and 100 °C (212 °F)".

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauna>

~~~
salvadors
The high end of that scale is a little low. My sauna is regularly at about
105°C (221°F), and 110/230 is the starting temperature in the World Sauna
Championsips.

------
byoung2
The traffic congestion one could easily be an ad from today.

~~~
bch
It is :)

[http://www.treehugger.com/cars/amount-of-space-required-
to-t...](http://www.treehugger.com/cars/amount-of-space-required-to-transport-
people-by-car-bus-or-bicycle.html)

------
bravura
Does anyone recognize these fonts? In particular the font of the first, as
well as the main text of the last graphic?

They are quite beautiful.

